# Shrimp Sex Change?



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Can red cherry shrimp change their sex? Strange question, I know...But I've heard of some fish and frogs being able to do it. I ask because I had two females in my tank that I was setting up to be a shrimp tank mainly, and after a while, one of the females looks a fairly different from the other (smaller, more white/clear speckles). Anyone know?


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

I have never heard of this happening. Are you positive both were female? Shrimp are quite difficult to sex when they are sub-adults. My guess is perhaps it was a case of mistaken identity earlier.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

They were both pregnant when I got them from my LFS. I've never heard of it specifically happening with shrimp, but with frogs and clownfish


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Could be two different types of cherry shrimps. Not all are alike.
Some of mine grow up differently. Sometimes I see deformities... Some females will be larger, others smaller.


----------

